# Hanging a knox box.



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I need to move a 4"x4" knox, (key), box on an EFIS wall. The Fire Marshal wants 2 3/8" Lags into the steel stud. I'll do what he wants but that does not seem to be the correct fastener for this application. A self tapper would seem better suited. Thanks .


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Your right having a lag into a steel stud seems a bit useless. Does this AHJ understand reality or is he just reading the black and white on the page?? If the wall is open can you slip in a 2x4 as a backer to support the lag???

I had a Fire Marshall (AHJ) at final inspection start complaining to me by saying. 

"*WHY *do you alarm guys always mount those Knox Boxes so high?? :furious: Everytime we have to get into one we have to take a ladder off the truck and climb!!!!":furious: 

I explained that it was code??  

He said: "Oh...................."

Some days you just never know.

BTW not sure of your position or job function but since you are moving the Knox Box you might want to check to make sure it is not tampered to an alarm panel before you disconnect.

Les


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ABLE1 said:


> ... but since you are moving the Knox Box you might want to check to make sure it is not tampered to an alarm panel before you disconnect.


Hahaha.... as I was reading the first part of your response, I was just about to type that. I havn't seen too many Knox Boxes that didn't have a tamper switch rigged on them. They are generally only on buildings that are highly alarmed to begin with. You'd have some splainin' to do then.

The one and only Knox Box that I ever took the time to examine how it was mounted had a bolt through the back, run through a piece of steel angle between the studs, and a nut installed on the inside. The nut had a couple dots of weld to the bolt.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Hahaha.... as I was reading the first part of your response, I was just about to type that.


Beat ya by 46 minutes.................. Timing is everything!!!!!

I always tamper a Knox Box that I install. It makes the customer feel better knowing that if the Fire Chief takes a turn for the worst the cops will show up if he tries something stupid.:no: :no: 

Presently I am installing one on a barn at a private residence. Will be using 3/8" X 2 1/2" lags into a 6" x 6" wood beam. The barn will burn down but the box will still be there.:thumbup: 


Les


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ABLE1 said:


> I always tamper a Knox Box that I install. It makes the customer feel better knowing that if the Fire Chief takes a turn for the worst the cops will show up if he tries something stupid.:no: :no:


In my area, it's all volunteers. The Knox Box key is in a special radio controlled box on the fire trucks. County control needs to send a signal over the radio that stimulates the box on the fire truck to unlock and drop open to offer up the key. Seems like an invitation for an RF hacker....


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Seems like an invitation for an RF hacker....



You may have just left the cat out of the bad or at the very least started some gears turning somewhere.:no: :no:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ABLE1 said:


> You may have just left the cat out of the bad or at the very least started some gears turning somewhere.:no: :no:


Hey, I just found a link to those thing-a-ma-jigs. http://www.knoxbox.com/store/search...storeid=1&Desc=1&CFID=722145&CFTOKEN=30104341

Your mission, should you choose to accept it...


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Your mission, should you choose to accept it...


No thanks I have to finish a few jobs next week. Maybe someone else will answer the call.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

This is the future Knox Box location for one I'm doing.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> This is the future Knox Box location for one I'm doing.




And you got the brick layer to co-operate. Cool!!!!!!!



Hey what happened to the OP on this thread??? Did he do it the way the AHJ wanted or otherwise???


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Do you also cut off Auntie Nellie's head when you photograph her, and run minutes of videotape pointing at the ground?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Tscarborough said:


> Do you also cut off Auntie Nellie's head when you photograph her, and run minutes of videotape pointing at the ground?


Yeah... what about it? The intent of the photo was to point out the steel plates, and not an open invitation to critique my lack of photographic skill. Why do you have to be one of "those guys"? I could have very easily cropped out my fingers, but I didn't think anyone would care. I'm not sure why you do.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't. It is what we call around here, "a joke". Read up on them, they can be amusing.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

> Hey what happened to the OP on this thread???


I hoping to get out of the whole thing. The issue was the store displaying products under the box. I went to look the situation over yesterday and they had a pile of pumpkins where the box is supposed to get moved to. 

Regardless, i won't put a wood lag into a steel stud. 

I bought what i thought were pretty powerful magnets and no luck picking up studs yet.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

My little magnets couldn't pick up the studs from the outside but they didn't have any problem stickiing to the screws on the inside wall. No more stud finders for me. I believe you could hang pictures with these little button magnets. 

Got 3 toggles into the steel studs and the fire marshal was happy. Thanks for the help.


----------

